
Strange Loop 2010 Panel: The Future of Programming Languages - puredanger
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Future-of-Programming-Languages
======
csprestoninc
There is certainly a rise in the complexity of languages plus most software
applications now require multiple languages/technologies to accomplish given
functionality. In order for programming to be easier, this needs to be
simplified, but (if anything) the trend is for technologies to become more
complex.

Brett Miller <http://www.customsoftwarebypreston.com/technologies>

------
RodgerTheGreat
It was nice to see the panel advocate FORTH and x86 assembly, if only for
educational value.

------
vdoma
For an awesome panel like that, it was a pretty mediocre Q&A discussion.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Well, everybody was pretty civil and evenhanded- for example, prematurely
heading off any static/dynamic debate. If you want passion and drama, you also
need more people butting heads.

------
isak2
I liked it overall, but the moderator was really obnoxious. He kept
interrupting the panelists to tell lame jokes...

